# I Know! I Know the Answer!



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

The Rockets will select Yao Ming with the first overall pick in the 2002 NBA Draft!

Do I get a prize?

I think it's about time the comment below our message board was updated...

Might I suggest, "Will Steve Francis Agree To An Extension?"

Or

"Will the Rockets Make the Playoffs After A Three Year Drought?"


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

It has been updated.

Damm I never noticed your suggestions of new ones or else I would have suggested them.

I believe the new one will be

"Will Ming live up to the hype?


----------



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

Wow, how's that for efficient? Nice job.


----------

